# Major handwriting feature



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

It seems interesting to get into. The only thing that got to me about that site was the option to hire an expert. That, I probably wouldn't do.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Handwriting Wizard - Free Handwriting Self-Test Handwriting Analysis Graphology by Bart Baggett










So, what this test says about me based on my writing is essentially that I'm an emotionally unstable, shy, repressed pervert with low self-esteem and extreme unfulfilled needs regarding creative sexual expression. 

I'm not convinced that the result was anything more than coincidental, but I had like three different indicators pointing to the pervert part.  It seems to be my most obvious quality, somehow.

One thing that interests me about the self analysis approach is that we might be rating ourselves according to how we perceive our writing rather than how others might. My writing fell between categories for some of the questions, such as size and slant.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Beautiful handwriting, it looks like you were the one who penned the Declaration of Independence.
But I kind of doubt that your everyday handwriting looks like that. Next time use a sample from everyday life, like a grocery list or a to do list.
Yeah, I have a bit of difficulty with the slant part too, it said that I was an ambivert, which is pretty much what MBTI testing has told me. I'm not completely Introverted, kind of 60/40.




snail said:


> Handwriting Wizard - Free Handwriting Self-Test Handwriting Analysis Graphology by Bart Baggett
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2010)

I put a lot of pressure when writing.
This is why I always finish my pencils in five minutes.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, trust me, there's plenty that the quizzes usually don't account for:

Descenders on SOME Ss, Ms, and Ns
Oversized "D" shaped loops
T crosses-- some are high and sloped up, some are knotted and look star-ish
Mixed print and cursive
Perpendiculars and right angles... like how the words in all cursive ("features," "descenders," and "loops") look all freakishly straight at the bottom and the loops are generally perpendicular to the baseline
VERY high pressure
Overall crazy, people either love it or hate it.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I have the neatest handwriting in existence. And this was me actually _trying _to make it legible.


----------



## Arachnophobia (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is my typical handwriting. Can my writing be considered upright? That would make me extremely logical???


----------



## catastrophe (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm... Here's mine:


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Arachnophobia said:


> Here is my typical handwriting. Can my writing be considered upright? That would make me extremely logical???


You are supposed to submit a cursive sample, not printing.
Slant indicates introversion or extraversion.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

catastrophe said:


> Hmm... Here's mine:


If your handwriting changes frequently, it is indicative that your personality or mood changes frequently too.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> Oh, trust me, there's plenty that the quizzes usually don't account for:
> 
> Descenders on SOME Ss, Ms, and Ns
> Oversized "D" shaped loops
> ...


Intense pressure on the paper indicates that you too are an intense person. Not relaxed.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> I'm also an amateur graphologist. You can really learn a lot about someone by analyzing their handwriting.
> If that's your thing. And if not, it's OK too.


I went to the site and it was right on most of it, but it kept coming back to me being emotional. meh. I don't really see myself as this influenced by sob stories but I suppose it's hard to judge yourself.Btw ?I usedn alias of "bob" XD

" Bob is moderately outgoing. His emotions are stirred by sympathy and heart rendering stories. *In fact, he can be kind, friendly, affectionate and considerate of others. He has the ability to put himself into the other person's shoes.*

Bob will be somewhat moody, with highs and lows. Sometimes he will be happy, the next day he might be sad. *He has the unique ability to get along equally well with what psychology calls introverts and extroverts. *This is because he is in between. Psychology calls Bob an ambivert. He understands the needs of both types. Although they get along, he will not tolerate anyone that is too "far out." He doesn't sway too far one way or the other.

When convincing him to buy a product or an idea, a heart rendering story could mean a great deal to him. He puts himself in the same situation as the person in the story, yet he will not buy anything that seems overly impractical or illogical. Bob is an expressive person. He outwardly shows his emotions. He may even show traces of tears when hearing a sad story.

Bob is a "middle-of-the-roader," politically as well as logically.* He weighs both sides of an issue, sits on the fence, and then will decide when he finally has to*. He basically doesn't relate to any far out ideas and usually won't go to the extreme on any issue.

Ok so it wasn't very accurate at all. Lol. Perhaps to my chameleon INTP nature? Who knows....


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

It's only a very generic analysis. For a more thorough or comprehensive analysis, you'd have to see a professional. I took the same test too, it will only go so far, tell you so much. I would imagine that there could be legal repercussions if they went too far.



Thrifty Walrus said:


> I went to the site and it was right on most of it, but it kept coming back to me being emotional. meh. I don't really see myself as this influenced by sob stories but I suppose it's hard to judge yourself.Btw ?I usedn alias of "bob" XD
> 
> " Bob is moderately outgoing. His emotions are stirred by sympathy and heart rendering stories. *In fact, he can be kind, friendly, affectionate and considerate of others. He has the ability to put himself into the other person's shoes.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachnophobia (Nov 15, 2009)

AEIOU said:


> You are supposed to submit a cursive sample, not printing.
> Slant indicates introversion or extraversion.


I doubt a cursive sample of my handwriting would be reliable, as I havent written in cursive since like fourth grade, which is like 16 years ago...


----------



## midnightblonde (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone want to do mine?


----------



## Null (Jul 9, 2010)

I've had horribly inconsistent writing my entire life. Overall it's just plain messy, I end up leaving squiggles where there should be letters and sometimes it doesn't look anything like the word. It changes depending on the word I'm writing and whether or not I'm too lazy/rushed to make those tedious hand movements.




AEIOU said:


> You are supposed to submit a cursive sample, not printing.
> Slant indicates introversion or extraversion.


In what ways would you tell?


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Arachnophobia said:


> I doubt a cursive sample of my handwriting would be reliable, as I havent written in cursive since like fourth grade, which is like 16 years ago...


Block printing can be analyzed too, it's just more difficult to do. I also print most of the time when handwriting, but I haven't forgotten how to write in cursive.
It really doesn't matter how neat or accurate your cursive handwriting is, it will still reflect your personality characteristics.

A little bit of information. MBTI doesn't tell you how honest a person is or isn't, but handwriting analysis can indicate if a person has a tendency towards prevarication.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Null said:


> I've had horribly inconsistent writing my entire life. Overall it's just plain messy, I end up leaving squiggles where there should be letters and sometimes it doesn't look anything like the word. It changes depending on the word I'm writing and whether or not I'm too lazy/rushed to make those tedious hand movements.
> 
> In what ways would you tell?


My statement was basically over simplified. Slant is really an indicator of emotional responsiveness.

Generally the more to the right the slant, indicates goals, ideas and philosophies that are outwards, towards others, to the future and material drive. Not so far to the right or even to the left suggests feeling inwards, in the past, more about yourself and physical action.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's my results from the quiz below.


AEIOU said:


> --->Handwriting Wizard - Free Handwriting Self-Test Handwriting Analysis Graphology by Bart Baggett











Blue uses judgment to make decisions. He is ruled by his head, not his heart. He is a cool, collected person who is usually unexpressive emotionally. Some may see him as unemotional. He does have emotions but has no need to express them. He is withdrawn into himself and enjoys being alone.

The circumstances when Blue does express emotions include: extreme anger, extreme passion, and tremendous stress. If someone gets him mad enough to tell him off, he will not be sorry about it later. He puts a mark in his mind when someone angers him. He keeps track of these marks and when he hits that last mark he will let them know they have gone too far. He is ruled somewhat by self-interest. All his conclusions are made without outside emotional influence. He is very level-headed and will remain calm in an emergency situation. In a situation where other people might get hysterical, he has poise.

Blue will work more efficiently if given space and time to be alone. He would rather not be surrounded by people constantly. In a relationship, he will show his love by the things he does rather than by the things he says. Saying "I love you" is not a needed routine because he feels his mate should already know. The only exception to this is if he has logically concluded that it is best for his mate to hear him express his love verbally.

Blue is not subject to emotional appeals. If someone is selling a product to him, they will need to present only the facts. They should present them from a standpoint of his sound judgment. He will not be taken in by an emotional story about someone else. He will meet emergencies without getting hysterical and he will always ask "Is this best for me?"









People that write their letters in an average height and average size are moderate in their ability to interact socially. According to the data input, Blue doesn't write too large or too small, indicating a balanced ability to be social and interact with others.









Blue is secretive. He has secrets which he does not wish to share with others. He intentionally conceals things about himself. He has a private side that he intends to keep that way, especially concerning certain events in his past.









In reference to Blue's mental abilities, he has a very investigating and creating mind. He investigates projects rapidly because he is curious about many things. He gets involved in many projects that seem good at the beginning, but he soon must slow down and look at all the angles. He probably gets too many things going at once. When Blue slows down, then he becomes more creative than before. Since it takes time to be creative, he must slow down to do it. He then decides what projects he has time to finish. Thus he finishes at a slower pace than when he started the project.

He has the best of two kinds of minds. One is the quick investigating mind. The other is the creative mind. His mind thinks quick and rapidly in the investigative mode. He can learn quicker, investigate more, and think faster. Blue can then switch into his low gear. When he is in the slower mode, he can be creative, remember longer and stack facts in a logical manner. He is more logical this way and can climb mental mountains with a much better grip.









Blue is a practical person whose goals are planned, practical, and down to earth. This is typical of people with normal healthy self-esteem. He needs to visualize the end of a project before he starts. he finds joy in anticipation and planning. Notice that I said he plans everything he is going to do, that doesn't necessarily mean things go as planned. Blue basically feels good about himself. He has a positive self-esteem which contributes to his success. He feels he has the ability to achieve anything he sets his mind to. However, he sets his goals using practicality-- not too "out of reach". He has enough self-confidence to leave a bad situation, yet, he will not take great risks, as they relate to his goals. A good esteem is one key to a happy life. Although there is room for improvement in the confidence catagery, his self-perception is better than average.









Blue is sarcastic. This is a defense mechanism designed to protect his ego when he feels hurt. He pokes people harder than he gets poked. These sarcastic remarks can be very funny. They can also be harsh, bitter, and caustic at the same time.









Blue has a healthy imagination and displays a fair amount of trust. He lets new people into his circle of friends. He uses his imagination to understand new ideas, things, and people.









For a graphologist, the spacing on the page reflects the writer's attitude toward their own world and relationship to things in his or her own space. If the inputted data was correct Blue has left lots of white space on the left side of the paper. Blue fills up the rest of the page in a normal fashion. If this is true, then Blue has a healthy relationship to the past and is ready to move on. The right side of the page represents the future and Blue is ready and willing to get started living now and planning for the future. Blue would like to leave the past behind and move on.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

analyse?


----------

